# Leo, my BSH lilac colour point!



## AdamB (Jan 2, 2009)

[/quote]

Yes, i need to clean his face, haha!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow what a biggun !! hes a beautyxx


----------



## AdamB (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you!

On another note, do you have to clean his face, or is it ok to leave it and he will just get it off in time?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

AdamB said:


> Thank you!
> 
> On another note, do you have to clean his face, or is it ok to leave it and he will just get it off in time?


They do clean themselves but sometimes I do clean jinks corner of eyes, I just use a bit of boiled (cooled!!) water on and gently wipe awayxx


----------



## AdamB (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you:thumbup1:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Adam,he is a handsome chap


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Ahhh I like him, very nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww he is gorgeous, i bet my dizzy would fancy him,,,,,,,,,,,,,...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great pictures Adam! He is a gorgeous chunky puss cat isn't he? I can almost hear the snores! lol. Beautiful Leo.:001_tt1:


----------



## AdamB (Jan 2, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> aww he is gorgeous, i bet my dizzy would fancy him,,,,,,,,,,,,,...


Haha!

I want to see Dizzy!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:hes a tubber isnt he

i love his expression


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

AdamB said:


> Haha!
> 
> I want to see Dizzy!


okey dokey,lol, shes a british short hair long hair varient,


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

oh my hes beautiful x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

He is absolutly stunning thanks for sharing his pics!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

He is so cute,beautiful colour too, I bet he is spoilt rotten.

Izzie


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

He is stunning xxx


----------



## AdamB (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone!

And you're right, he is spoilt! He's the king of the house already :tongue:


----------

